# Survival kit for hikers/campers



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Step one:

Buy a 3 cell 30 round,m-16 magazine pouch for 6$ and cut out the divider straps.make sure it still has the belt hooks!

In it,you can fit:

A space blanket.

a 4 blade campers knife and a multi tool if you need it.

a couple of 6" road flares for starting fires with wet wood.

a medicine bottle full of waterproof matches,make sure you include some kind of striker like some sandpaper glued to a Popsicle stick.

fishing tackle.

a 6X8' piece of folded plastic.

Some nails.

some nylon twine.

a mirror

water purification tabs.

a small medical kit in a zip lock bag[you know,butterfly strips,band aids,some sutures ,and a couple of dry condoms to use as water bags.]

anything else?I ended up with about two inches to spare....


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

One of those little chainsaws in a can things, good for cutting small branches and even bones if needed.
There would be plenty of room for that.
Maybe a little thing of dental floss. Better than fishing line and for tying a make sift shelter together.
If you have a vacuum packer vac-pack some tea bags and maybe a few of those little packets of koolaid mix for water bottles to make water taste better after you use the water tablets, maybe a few bullion cubes too, I know mostly msg and salt but good for flavoring(I have found a few that have no msg, but they were expensive).
And last but not least, vac-pack a candy bar or two(Hershey's are very flat and will fit in well).


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Emerald, I have learned that to carry chocolate in the summer-time is a mess. Instead, I like to carry hard-candies like Werthers, "Rockets", English-mints and "GummieBears". A friend of mine likes to use GummieBears as fish-bait when fishing. I tried it, didn't work for me ... :dunno:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Emerald, I have learned that to carry chocolate in the summer-time is a mess. Instead, I like to carry hard-candies like Werthers, "Rockets", English-mints and "GummieBears". A friend of mine likes to use GummieBears as fish-bait when fishing. I tried it, didn't work for me ... :dunno:


Didn't think about that!  But aren't the Hershey's the ones that don't melt in the heat- they send them to the guys in the military in the desert.?
but there is this mint that I used to buy that had real chocolate in the center, they would work. I just remember that I put chocolate in my bag for hunting but of course, it is fall then!
Bass like gross ol' chicken nuggets from McD. go figure.:scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

C'mon, naekid! If it isn't chocolate it isn't worth the calories!!!

Just kidding! (I will eat candy that isn't chocolate...if there isn't chocolate to be had!)

M&M's supposedly "melt in your mouth, not in your hands". That might work. 

Personally...I'd vacuum-seal the hershey bar and "drink" it if I had to!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> C'mon, naekid! If it isn't chocolate it isn't worth the calories!!!
> 
> Just kidding! (I will eat candy that isn't chocolate...if there isn't chocolate to be had!)
> 
> ...


I dare you to put a chocolate-bar (of any brand) into the glove-box of your vehicle on a "warm" day where the sun is out but the temperature is "comfortable". Try to eat it at 5:00 in the afternoon.

I have learned that lesson the hard-way by trying to squeeze the chocolate out of the package - tasty - but - very difficult to eat.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I dare you to put a chocolate-bar (of any brand) into the glove-box of your vehicle on a "warm" day where the sun is out but the temperature is "comfortable". Try to eat it at 5:00 in the afternoon.
> 
> I have learned that lesson the hard-way by trying to squeeze the chocolate out of the package - tasty - but - very difficult to eat.


ACK! Just had a "flashback" of summer vacation in the car about 10 years old and chocolate all over my brother and self, and mom upset that dad got us chocolate when it was over 90 outside!

But still vac-packed the mess is contained and can be sucked from the plastic!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dry powdered coca and sugar....saves mess and bugs.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Magus said:


> Dry powdered coca and sugar....saves mess and bugs.


Swiss Miss Packets!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

A small (travel size) tube of vaseline and some cotton balls. Great firestarter in damp/wet conditions.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Expeditioner said:


> A small (travel size) tube of vaseline and some cotton balls. Great firestarter in damp/wet conditions.


Those little bottles of hand sanitizer work great without any cotton balls and I usually have one in every bag and vehicle. Plus you get clean hands... lol


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Emerald said:


> Those little bottles of hand sanitizer work great without any cotton balls and I usually have one in every bag and vehicle. Plus you get clean hands... lol


Yep, that will work too! :2thumb:


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

If you still have some room after that.....add some super glue. Great for sealing small wounds that require a suture or two.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

*SOFT GEAR!*










Most people don't think of this stuff as a 'SYSTEM',
They think 'Knife' and that's about it...

*BELT!*
What we used to call a 'Last Resort' belt in the military.
Piece of web strap that will hold several times any human's weight,
With a buckle that will easily attach to rappelling/rigging.
(sometimes called an 'Instructors' or 'Riggers' belt)

*'POSSIBLES' POUCH*
Space Blanket, 
Space saver Rain Poncho, 
Cordage, 
At least two ways to start a fire,
Tinder if you have room, 
Smaller knife, 
Face bug net,
Bug Repellent,
First aid supplies if you have room,
Small Compass and Thermometer,
Jerky &/or crackers,
Tiny 'Key Finder' LED flashlight,
Light sticks...
Ect.










*CANTEEN RIG*
Canteen Cover,
Canteen,
Canteen Cup,
Canteen Stove,
Water Purification Tabs,
Salt tabs.

*KNIFE RIG*
Sheath, with storage,
I usually have fish hooks, line, suture pack and scalpel blades in mine,
Multi-Tool,
Way to sharpen knife,
I keep compass and thermometer on my knife sheath,
And a way to sharpen the knife.


----------

